# Staying for 6 months



## Wily G (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum but my wife and myself intend moving to Cyprus in March 2009 for an initial 6 months trial period to ensure it is where we want to live.

We intend to drive to Italy and get the ferry across to Cyprus so we have the car with us and don't need to rent one. I have read about probs in these forums about importing a car. would we have any probs for the six month period?

My wife stayed in Cyprus for a number of years while growing up and we have been to Protaras on holiday for the last 16 or so years.

We are both aware that staying somewhere and being on holiday for two weeks is completely different. That is why we want an initial trial of six months or so. We would then return to the UK and sell up before coming back out to stay from 2010.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi willy boy, Sounds like a good idea, but take a look down at paphos its more year round as in witer there is not much up in potaras i do think it is nice for a holiday good beach. My hubby also spent some school days there RAF.
click on my link to see site to look at Paphos. We are in Fife for now Paphos soonest.
Tricia


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

In most EU countries the car has to be legal in its country of residence to be legal in the country you take it to. So you would need to ensure it has a current MOT and tax, and of course ensure you can find an insurance company that would cover you for that extended period


----------



## Wily G (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I presume then that the car won't cost anything to take it into Cyprus and I wouldn't need any additional paperwork etc, particularly since it is only for an initial 6 months?

Yummymummy, my wife stayed in Cyprus as her father was in the British Army in Dakhelia barracks.

Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wily G said:


> Thanks guys, I presume then that the car won't cost anything to take it into Cyprus and I wouldn't need any additional paperwork etc, particularly since it is only for an initial 6 months?
> 
> Yummymummy, my wife stayed in Cyprus as her father was in the British Army in Dakhelia barracks.
> 
> Cheers


Well I'm no expert on Cyprus but certainly in Iberia and other parts of the EU you are on dodgy ground if you can be considered a resident and are still driving a UK plated vehicle.

In spain and I believe France there are road blocks to stop Brit plated cars, some of which have been here for years, with a view to seizure and fines. Many EU countries have the same strategy but I really am not sure about Cyprus, best to check


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi
We stayed here in Cyprus for 3 months before we decided to move here permanently. It was really good to do it that way, as we made friends, contacts, lived as we would back in the uk, cooked most of our own food, did shopping etc. We have been here 15 months now and dont regret a single thing. We live in Pissouri a lovely village, loads of friendly people both expats and cypriots. Hope i can help you in any way.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Amandabev,Glad to here all is going well hope to join you early next year.
Its good to get a happy story on the fourm as somtimes its the ones that did not work out that post most.sorry i know it does not work for all and you need to be aware.But 1000 are happy and its nice to hear.Had a few nice meals in Pissouri.
Tricia


----------



## Wily G (Mar 28, 2008)

One additional question if anyone can assist.

Can we get a car ferrie from Italy direct to Limassol or will we have to go via Greece?

I have been checking the websites but most are dated for 2001/2002 and the others don't have any direct ferries to Cyprus from Italy.

Thanks


----------

